# Naval Academy fishing



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you need to have a millitary ID to fish off the rocks at the naval academy? The let you in without it but my friend told me that you need a military ID to fish there.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

If you go to Jonas Green Park which is across from the naval academy you do not need a military liscence. They have a piece of the old bridge for fishing and you can also fish the rocks as well. Take route 450 exit off of route 50 just across the Severn River Bridge , make your first left at the light and make an immediate right and you are there. I fish there a lot


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

anybody catching around Jonas Green yet?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Do you need to have a millitary ID to fish off the rocks at the naval academy? The let you in without it but my friend told me that you need a military ID to fish there.



They always check my military ID/CAC at the gate when I go there fishing. Are you sure about your information? I do not think they would just start letting anyone onto the Navy Academy grounds. BTW the tidal basins there hold HUGE white perch in the summer.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Foursteps24 said:


> If you go to Jonas Green Park which is across from the naval academy you do not need a military liscence. They have a piece of the old bridge for fishing and you can also fish the rocks as well. Take route 450 exit off of route 50 just across the Severn River Bridge , make your first left at the light and make an immediate right and you are there. I fish there a lot


Is Jonas Green a good croaker spot? The reason I wanted to fish the naval academy was because my friend told me that it had good croaker fishing. What else can you catch at Jonas Green?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Is Jonas Green a good croaker spot? The reason I wanted to fish the naval academy was because my friend told me that it had good croaker fishing. What else can you catch at Jonas Green?


No offense but you need to stop getting fishing advice from this friend of yours...


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Talapia said:


> They always check my military ID/CAC at the gate when I go there fishign. Are you sure about your information? I do not think they would just start letting anyone onto the Navy Academy grounds. BTW the tidal basins there hold HUGE white perch in the summer.


They do, the police officer just checked our ID's and we were good to go. We watched a part of the kids lacrosse game on the stadium near the rocks.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Talapia said:


> No offense but you need to stop getting fishing advice from this friend of yours...


This is the first time I got advice from him, I'm a way better fisherman than him. If you're saying the croaker fishing sucks there then I believe you, he is the kind of person that would make you drive 30 min to get skunked to get a good laugh.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Not that I targeted croaker, but last year I fished Jonas Green at least half a dozen times from my Kayak and only caught one croaker. The croaker was a decent size at 13", but I mostly caught a lot of nice sized white perch there and I think this is mostly what other people catch along with crabs.


----------



## RedRocker (Feb 7, 2011)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> They do, the police officer just checked our ID's and we were good to go. We watched a part of the kids lacrosse game on the stadium near the rocks.


Were you able to take your car to the rocks? or did you have to park at the gate and walk?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Not that I targeted croaker, but last year I fished Jonas Green at least half a dozen times from my Kayak and only caught one croaker. The croaker was a decent size at 13", but I mostly caught a lot of nice sized white perch there and I think this is mostly what other people catch along with crabs.


if you paddle from JG to the mouth of the severn around greenbury point there are a lot more croaker in 20+' of water. i have DoD ID and launch from the marina on the navy rec center across from the naval academy


----------



## metalli445 (Mar 1, 2011)

I work right by Church Circle. I wish I was able to get on the base and do some fishing or somewhere close. I could go on an extended lunch break or after work.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

RedRocker said:


> Were you able to take your car to the rocks? or did you have to park at the gate and walk?


Park and walk.


----------

